# Needing Help with Living World wiki (and recruiting DarkSun)



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2009)

It will be time to update my L4W character, I will be allowed a 2nd one and I'm very interested in LEB. BUT: I'm not really good with editing characters. Is anyone here who does something like this 'for fun'? I can give all data in my standard format:

[sblock=Example]
*Taran Xiloscient *

[sblock=Stats]
* Taran Xiloscient **Player:* WD
Elf Druid (Primal Predator)    *XP* 0   *Level* 1
* Initiative* +3    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 14;  *Passive Perception* 21
* HP* 31; *Bloodied* 15; *Surge Value* 7; *Surges Per-Day* 9
* AC* 16; *Fortitude* 12; *Reflex* 14; *Will* 15
Saving Throw Bonus: -
Resist: -
* Speed* 8
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Common

* Str* 10  *Dex* 16  *Wis* 18
* Con* 14  *Int* 11  *Cha* 10

Basic Attack:
Staff: +2 ; 1d8
Longbow: +5 ; 1d10+3


* Racial Abilities*
Elven Weapon Proficiency: You gain proficiency with the longbow and the shortbow.
Fey Origin: Your ancestors were native to the Feywild, so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose of effects that relate to creature origin.
Group Awareness: You grant non-elf allies within 5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception checks.
Wild Step: You ignore difficult terrain when you shift (even if you have a power that allows you to shift multiple squares).
Elven Accuracy: You can use elven accuracy as an encounter power.

* Class Features*
Balance of Nature: Begins with three at-will attack powers. Throughout your career, at least one of those powers, and no more than two, must have the beast form keyword.
Primal Aspect (Primal Predator): While you are not wearing heavy armor, you gain +1 bonus to your speed.
Ritual Casting:You gain the Ritual Caster feat as a bonus feat, allowing you to use magical rituals. You own a ritual book, and it contains two rituals of your choice that you have mastered: Animal Messenger (Player’s Handbook,
page 300) and another 1st-level ritual. Once per day, you can use Animal Messenger without expending components.
Wild shape: You have an at-will power, wild shape, that allows you to assume the form of a beast, and many druid powers have the beast form keyword and therefore can be used only while you are in beast form.
The wild shape power lets you assume a form of your size that resembles a natural or a fey beast, usually a four-legged mammalian predator such as a bear, a boar, a panther, a wolf, or a wolverine.

* At-Will Powers*
Wild Shape
Chill Wind
Grasping Claws
Flame Seed

* Encounter Powers*
Elven Accuracy
Cull the Herd

* Daily Powers*
Faerie Fire

*Utility Power*
-

* Rituals*
Animal Messenger
Brew Potion

* Feats*
Ritual Caster
Toughness

* Skills*
Arcana* +5
Heal* +9
Nature* +11
Perception* +11

* Equipment*

Staff (5 gp), Hide (30 gp), Standard adventurers pack (15), Longbow (30 gp), Arrows (30) (1 gp) clothes, 19 gp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]











[/sblock]

*Background:*
 Taran was raised in a small wild elf village ruled by a druid elder council named the Grove of the Mountain Fold. His mother was a druid, too, and so he started early to train for the ‘family buisness’.
His otherwise not so spectacular youth was enriched by his shifter foster brother Twiixt. As the others of the tribe found the shifter a ‘little’ bit predatory, for him, he was just his brother, and he loved him.
He spared his joy with him, when he first was able to take beastform: the form of a midnightblue hunting cat. So, the family included two predators.

One day Taran and his foster brother were sent off with a cutting from the mysterious seedling they found patrolling the forest. Neither they, or the elders of the grove, were able to identify the plant... which seemed to exude a strange power. He and his "brother" Twiixt were sent off with a cutting from the strange sapling, in order to meet with druids from a grove outside Athkalta. It was hoped that they could assist in identifying the sprout, to determine if it was a blessing on the grove... or a curse. 

When they arrived in the Athkalta they were promptly captured & jailed under suspicion of practicing arcane magic. Although they were later released, the cutting was not returned to them with the rest of their possessions...[/sblock]

My tries on my  'new' (retired and back with new class but old name) character:
http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/L4W:PC:Riardon_d'Cealis_(Walking_Dad)

Thanks for any help...

Can give a spot in my Darksun PBP game. We will use modified Pathfinder rules.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey WD, I might have some time today to edit the LEB one (as I'm more familiar with it). Is it for there or LEW.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks r1! Here is the LEB one. Is based on a character I made for another game, but heard nothing of it for a long time. Interested in Darksun?



[sblock=LEB Character]Nadarr, Dragonborn Barbarian (Thaneborn)

  [sblock=Stats]
* Nadarr **Player:* WD
  Dragonborn Barbarian    *XP* ?   *Level* 4
* Initiative* +4    *Senses* Normal Vision
* Passive Insight* 12;  *Passive Perception* 17
* HP* 50; *Bloodied* 25; *Surge Value* 13; *Surges Per-Day* 9
* AC* 19; *Fortitude* 20; *Reflex* 16; *Will* 16
  Saving Throw Bonus: -
  Resist: -
* Speed* 6
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Common, Draconic

* Str* 19  *Dex* 14  *Wis* 10
* Con* 12  *Int* 09  *Cha* 15

  Basic Attack:
  Bloodclaw Greatsword +2: +11 ; 1d10+6
  Handaxe + 1 (thrown): +10; 1d6+5

* Racial Abilities*
  Dragonborn Fury: When you’re bloodied, you gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls.
  Draconic Heritage: Your healing surge value is equal to one-quarter of your maximum hit points + your Constitution modifier.
  Dragon Breath: You can use dragon breath as an encounter power.

* Class Features*
  Barbarian Agility: Add +1 to AC and Reflex if not wearing heavy armor.
  Feral Might (Thaneborn Triumph): You gain the roar of triumph
  power. In addition, whenever you bloody an enemy, the next attack by you or an ally against that enemy gains a bonus to the attack roll equal to your Charisma modifier.
  Rampage: Once per round, when you score a critical hit with a barbarian attack power, you can immediately make a melee basic attack as a free action. You do not have to attack the same target that you critically hit.

  All Powers are vs AC

* At-Will Powers*
Howling Strike
  Pressing Strike

* Encounter Powers*
Roar of Triumph
  Dragon Breath (Acid) (vs Reflex)
  Vault the Fallen
  Hammer Fall (vs Fortitude)

* Daily Powers*
Macetail's Rage
  Inspiring Word

*Utility Power*
Stonebreaker

* Feats*
  Toughness
  Student of Battle
Improved Roar of Triumph

* Skills* (* = trained)
  Athletics* +11
  Intimidation* +10
  History +3
  Nature* +7
  Perception* +7

* Equipment*

  Bloodclaw Greatsword +2 (level 7), Amulet of Protection +2 (level 6), Bloodcut Hide +1 (level 4), Standard adventurers pack (15), Handaxe +1 (360), clothes, 30 gp


  [/sblock]

  [sblock=Picture]




  [/sblock]

*Background:*
  Nadarr was part of a primitive tribe in the Argonessean jungle.

  Nadarr and his clutch-mates moved slowly through the jungle, stalking their dangerous prey. Nadarr looked back to Heskiss who just reached into the small pouch that contained his few personal possessions. They were part of a small contingent of dragonborn warriors that hunted this part of the jungle for ‘The Stealer of the Brave’ as his tribe called it.

  There was an unfamiliar sound. Nadarr tightened his grip around his greatsword and gave Heskiss and Snaparr a sign. They only hunted as a talon this time, the other members of their claw were searching one of those caves that had risen lately.
  Suddenly Snaparr screamed and some kind of tentacles bursted from the ground. Nadarr released a cloud of corrosive gas and closed in roaring. He fought valiantly, but didn’t noticed the new danger behind him…
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

I can work on it (maye today, we'll see how work goes) or early next week. Any reason why you started at lvl 3? every other PC was created with lvl 4 or higher. Just curious.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

Thought there would be more diversity in starting classes and level 4 were the limit. Looks like I will have to play in adventures designed for third level at last...

Upgraded to 4th level and added equipment.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey WD, just as an FYI there are 3 barbarians already either approved, or partway approved in LEB. They represent about 15% or so of the PC population in LEB. I'll complete tomorrow (or today if you reply) if you're cool still moving forward as is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, will think about something else. Perhaps a dwarven Invoker. Do you have a quick link to the characters already active?


----------

